# Carlsbad questions (Capistrano Beach)



## TerriJ (Sep 29, 2007)

Any must do recommendations while spending four nights at Capistrano Beach near Carlsbad?  We are from the midwest and ages range from 38 to 67.  Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 29, 2007)

You're located right in the middle of Southern California fun.  Capistrano/Carlsbad is only about 30 miles or so from San Diego.  It's an easy drive right down the Interstate.  Heading north 50 to 75 miles, you're soon in Orange County, with a zillion things to do on the fringes of Los Angeles.  As for staying right in Capistrano, the Mission is pretty interesting.  I haven't lived in SoCal for awhile, so I'm sure there are lots of other fun things to do.  You will NOT be bored.   

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## cr4909 (Sep 30, 2007)

TerriJ said:


> Any must do recommendations while spending four nights at Capistrano Beach near Carlsbad?  We are from the midwest and ages range from 38 to 67.  Thanks!



Sorry, but are you staying in Capistrano Beach or in Carlsbad?  There's a difference of about 15 or 20 miles, with Capo being in O.C. and Carlsbad in northern San Diego county.  Both are centrally located between San Diego and Anaheim, but with Carlsbad the emphasis would be on San Diego and with Capo the emphasis would be on Orange County and possibly L.A.


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 30, 2007)

*Carlsbad Seapointe Resort*

Glad I asked.....I'm not sure where I got Capistrano Beach?  You can tell I am from Iowa.  We are staying at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort which is in Carlsbad.  Any input or recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## cr4909 (Oct 1, 2007)

TerriJ said:


> Glad I asked.....I'm not sure where I got Capistrano Beach?  You can tell I am from Iowa.  We are staying at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort which is in Carlsbad.  Any input or recommendations?
> 
> Thanks.



I've stayed at Seapointe myself and it's a great resort.  The beach is across the street and down an embankment, a couple minutes walk from the resort.  Of course you could always drive and park there as well if you have a lot of gear.  Carlsbad and nearby Oceanside have varied dining and shopping options so I would explore those towns for one day.  Also, for any big shoppers there is the Carlsbad Premium Outlets.  

I'd also do a daytrip (or two) to San Diego, depending upon your interest, to the Zoo, Sea World and downtown.  If your're going to downtown I'd look into taking Amtrak or a commuter train to downtown from Carlsbad.  The 5 freeway congestion is horrendous during rush hour and San Diego will take an hour or more if you're unfortunate to get stuck.  Even in good traffic, you're about 35-45 minutes away from San Diego.  

Going north, I'd recommend going to Laguna beach.  The town has a Medeterranea flair to it and has many high-end eateries, as well as cliffs and a sandy beach.  A little further north is Newport Beach and Balboa island (at Pacific Coast Hwy and Jamboree).  You could drive to Balboa island then take the ferry across the harbor to the Balboa Fun Zone and the beach a couple blocks from there.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a link to a thread on TS4Ms on info about Carlsbad  

Hope that helps


----------



## lynnray (Oct 1, 2007)

*A must restaurant*

You really must try Anthony's Fish Grotto while you are there.  The original is  in San Diego on the ocean and there are a few outlets - I think there is one in Carlsbad or Oceanside.

Also, if you go to San Diego, the Old Town Area is a nice place to visit.  

www.sandiego.org is a good place to get tourist info.

have a great time  - we love Southern CA

In fact, we are staying at the same resort next August.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2007)

deleted text


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2007)

*Does it trade well?*

I have a friend I'm helping to get into timesharing.  She and her husband love the beach and warm climates.  They know about resale purchases and TUG (thanks to you-know-who) and have spied a resale at Carlsbad Seapointe Resort.  The reviews I'm seeing are generally favorable, and those who stay there really seem to like it.

Question is, how well does it trade?  They'd like to be able to go to other warm climates, (Mexico, Carribbean, Hawaii, etc.) and asked me if I can find out what they could expect if they bought there.  Anyone know the answer?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Harry (Oct 1, 2007)

*We are owners*

As soon as you get there go next door for one of the best Mexican meals you can obtain (Olamendes).  Go to the orientation Monday morning  for an overview of events.  They have arranged trips to Mexico and Hollywood you may cosider.  Also Cpt. Dave operates a whale watching trip that would be great.  While we were there this summer, they provided tours of the Getty Museum, which would be a must for a first time visitor. 
Seapointe is a nice little resort.  Be prepared for lots of noise from the Pacific Coast Highway and the trains.  You should get use to both by the second or third day.


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you very much for all the great information.  These sound like great ideas.  I did read about the noise from the train, I will plan to take my wind machine for sleeping.

Thanks again!


----------

